# Any body use flavorgod seasoning



## Bassman101 (May 30, 2015)

Any body use flavorgod seasoning?  Was thinking about ordering some but don't want to waist my money if its no good.


----------



## Pinkbear (May 30, 2015)

Flavor god


----------



## NbleSavage (May 30, 2015)

I only recently saw them mentioned on Chris Jones' YouTube channel, no first-hand experience. He seemed to like the 'pizza' flavor, but stated it tasted nothing like pizza.


----------



## Bassman101 (Jun 15, 2015)

So been using the flavor god seasoning pretty impressed so far I definitely recommend good for clean diet


----------



## Fsuphisig (Jun 15, 2015)

I got some it's pretty good, love the garlic. Ground turkey with the spicy seasoning.


----------



## deadlift666 (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks good, but a bit pricey for my taste.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Jun 16, 2015)

Bought the combo pack awhile ago, wife loves it


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 16, 2015)

I just got the combo pack last night. The "everything" flavor I thougjt would be more like an all spice but it tastes more like a taco seasoning. Lots of cumin obviously. My favorite was the everything spicy and that was just decent. Im actually not impressed with them and Inwont order it again.

If your that concerned about sodium then I can see it being a good idea but these spices do not have a strong flavor. It takes a bit more to season your food. Its pretty weak flavored and makes me want to add salt. Probably good for competition prep but if your not getting ready for stage you will most likely be disappointed...Just my 02


----------

